# Nepean Archers -- Ottawa Archers --



## dupcan (Aug 12, 2004)

This year Nepean Archers has move to a new range site. Since being to the new site we have held one 3D tournament and we have another planned for sept 23. Where we would normally hold two FITA tournaments in a year; these have unfortunately had to be canceled this year due to lack space for a proper FITA range. This is something we are working diligently at correcting and we should be in full swing again next year to hold out regular tournament line up. Please watch our website http://nepean-archers.com/ for any updates. As well you will find directions and contact information for the club.

:archer: Dupcan :archer:


----------

